# Long term rental - Calpe



## rufus171 (Apr 18, 2010)

My wife and I are looking for a villa to rent on an annual basis. We are Calpe based and prefer to be within a half hour walk of the town. We need two beds, two bathrooms or a bathroom plus en-suite. The villa must have a pool and a secure garden area for our two, (Non- destructive, Non-dispruptive) dogs.
Please call 0034 646345394.


----------

